# Air compressors



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

My twin tank electric Emglo is still working after more than 25 years and I love their gas portable compressors also.

Hitachi's small electric compressor comes with a nice pack of 3 usefull trim air tools and costs around $ 300.00 at Home Depot.

Ed


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

When I started as a sub,,I used electric compressors.Each night after I finished a job I fretted,,,It was a nasty repetition every other day.The fear of having to rely on a external electric outlet.

Not only was the customer being charged for my services but I added to the electric bill too.Some homeowners/contractors might think its no big deal but if someone is on a very strict budget and they basically scrimped to save for a new roof then here I am adding to their troubles.

I have 5 compressors,I am envious of Ed because I have heard alot of good things about emglo but have never purchased one.


1.Quincy 2 stage gas,,,runs up to 10 guns consistently,,,very pricey but well worth it for massive jobs exceeding 100 square.


2.Rol-air single stage gas,,,,great compressor IMO,,still a little pricey.


3.Dewalt 5 hp gas,,,great compressor IMO around $600-$700,,,not distributed anymore but the Honda is a workhorse.Single stage.


4.Cam bell/Haus,,,Big Tank,,sorta heavy,,I use it on re decks because of the size of the tank, major air without kicking on that much.,,but electric.


5.Dewalt single tank,,portable comes with 2 guns great for interior work and my small repairs.Also electric.


If you have a crew of 2-4 nailer's I recommend a double tank gas.Some people use generators to power the electric compressors which is cool,,I have one too,,but if you are not installing wood then a gas is much better of an investment IMO,,,I would worry if I had New Construction too with having an electric compressor.But now a generator and gas compressors have made my life much easier.Plus New Constructions are far and few between.


Some may think that electrics are the way to go but when I was using them I would burn them up 2 weeks after purchase.I went to EVERY Lowe's or Home Depot within 60 miles,,,repeatedly exchanging them.They hated me.


IMO using someones electricity to run a compressor for a day or two consistantly is rude.Like I said some people have a hard time making ends meet.But that is my opinion.,,,


I would recommend looking for a double tank gas.,,Emglo,Dewalt or a Rol-air,IMO..


If buying new really study the warranty.Go for the one with the longest in store warranty.,happy hunting.


----------



## Dale Chomechko (Mar 11, 2008)

Try PORTER CABLE. the ones we use run at 150lbs and only 12 amps
This allows us to plug into some old houses without kicking out breakers
With a 20 gallon pig tank we have run 5 nailers off of 1 compressor
Cost is similar to outher compressors. Comes with wheels & gauges detatch so you can have them on the roof for adjustments to pressure.
Also has 2 outlets.
Nice units, very, very dependable.
Dale Chomechko
DC Roofing Inc


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

At $4 a gallon for gas, I doubt that you are saving any customers any money. I bet a small electric running nonstop for 10 hours is less than $10. I hate running any gas appliances unless I absolutely have to. They are heavier, have to be refueled, are noisy, and smell. Like I said, if I have to I will, but otherwise it is electric all the way. If you burnt up all those compressors every two weeks, then you either bought ones that were too small, or you plugged them in every time without turning off the switch first. In 25 years, I have bought probably 10 compressors and never had even one fail in the first 6 months.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

Hitachi's electric are almost bulletproof as far as the compressor, just as long as it is NOT oil-less. Don't buy an oil-less compressor for roofing. We are running a Dewalt electric now and it has held up very good.
Used to use gas compressors 15 years ago, but same as anything we have come a long ways since then and are running electric now. If there are 10 guns running, you aren't worried too much about using electricity or gas (probably making some serious money per hour)....but with 10 guns or even 5, you don't want to run on one compressor anyhow. Talk about a tangled mess of hoses.

All of our roofing tools could probably fit into the front passenger seat of a pickup. Then again, we don't run a bunch of subs and are not subs ourselves.

We don't buy from the box stores because they usually just carry DIY quality tools. Not for contracting every day.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

sixeightten said:


> If you burnt up all those compressors every two weeks, then you either bought ones that were too small, or you plugged them in every time without turning off the switch first.


 
They were oil less,,,and I was running 2-4 guns.,I have fairly big crews and 65% of the crew are nailer capable.I just prefer not to use electric from the customer except for a repair or to cut decking etc.

I just like to limit the usage of anything belonging to the customer.I won't knock someone who does,,,I just don't do it.I am funny that way I guess.Everyone even brings water or any other refreshments.I won't even use the water,I don't like feeling Dependant on my customers thats all.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If the customer is having any upgraded work done on their home, it is a very reasonable expectation that they should be supplying the electrical power for common usage tools and equipment.

One way or another, either by their own utility bill, or via the contractor pricing out the job, they are paying for the power supply anyways.

Ed


----------

